# First time using aires advice please



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

We are off to France for 4 weeks at the end of August. I keep gathering as much info from the site as possible. I need to know if you are only allowed a one night stop over at a aire in France. If that's the case that means you are on the go all the time if only using aires am I right or wrong. Many thanks Tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Strictly speaking, unless it says otherwise that is the case.

I wouldn't worry too much though as none of the French seem to have read the rules.

Common sense applies here I think - like in most other situations.

If the aire is not very crowded nobody is likely to mind if you stay for two or three days.

If it's packed out you won't want to stay anyway, since they cram in so tight sometimes that you can barely open your doors. And no - I'm not exaggerating.

Plan to come off the road by 4pm at the latest, then if the aire you fancy is full there's plenty of time to find another just down the road. They vary enormously, from places that look like refugee sites to the most delightful little spots by a river, a few yards from the centre of a lovely little town.

Dave Burleigh gave the best advice I have heard. If either of you don't feel completely comfortable, there's another one not far away.

Dave


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

If you have a copy of "All the Aires in France" it should tell you in there how many nights you can stay for. If you don't have a copy of this book, I would suggest you buy one before you go.

I wouldn't recommend staying on any aire that is on a motorway or main road, always go into a town. If you don't feel comfortable, then move on to somewhere that you do.

Enjoy your adventure.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

It varies from aire to aire. We stayed at one in Meyras in the Ardeche. I forget how much it was per night (not a lot), but when the bloke came round to collect the money in the evening, he was at pains to point out that we could stay for 2 nights for the fee he just collected.

They were actively trying to encourage you to stay for more than 1 night so that you spent more money in their village.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I have just received my aires book today not opened it yet. Having a look tonight and find a direction in which to travel


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is usually apparent on the signage. Can be 24, 48 or 36hrs some have no limit. We had need to stay 4 days in the Aire at Nersac a couple of years ago (24hrs but free AND electric). Called in the Maree's office and they couldn't have been nicer. Flexibility and consideration are the order of the day

Dick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You can look at a good many of them on Google Street View.

That can give a good idea of what you are likely to find when you get there.

Also there's our own Campsite Directory which has reviews of a wagon load of stopping places.

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Tony,

I broadly agree with Dave, although my experience is that a maximum stay of 48 hours is common.

This allows you time to pause and explore the area and perhaps move from one aire to another nearby to get the most out of your stop.

As Dave says, the locals sometimes have their own interpretation of the rules.  

I always ensure that I pay the requested amount on the borne. It is surprising the number of French who walk to the pay point (usually the service point) read it, and then ignore it. :roll: 

I feel this gives me more moral right to overstay should I wish too!! :wink: 

Common sense and the popularity of of the Aire will guide you. This year at the aire in St. Pierre Quiberon, an old Hymer was obviously there for the week (48 hr max). He even got us to move our van so that the council could cut the grass more efficiently on the Aire. :lol: 

Enjoy the trip, you will love the freedom and low cost that the aires allow. Make sure you get a copy of 'All the Aires'. Indispensible.

Davy


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

.......... and my two pennyworth - once you've picked which aire you plan to use for the night, pick another as back-up.

Your first choice might not be what you expected, for a whole host of reasons, and it's handy to have a Plan B already in place so you don't have to panic and start looking for somewhere else.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I was told by a French man that if it says 24hrs it is normally ok to stay longer they say 24 hrs to be able to get rid of undesirables

joe


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a link to the French camping car website. Just click on the 'Cliquez pour entrer' to enter the site. Then on the left hand side click on chercher/ajouter une aire. Although it's in French it's quite easy to work out. It usually tells you how many nights you can stay at each 'aire'.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you for all your advice very much appreciated. I have the book all the aires it came today. So its research time


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tony0851 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have just received my aires book today not opened it yet. Having a look tonight and find a direction in which to travel


Don't be put off by the pictures next to each entry some are very off putting - why anyone wants to see what the chemical toilet point looks like baffles me !


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

Tony0851 said:


> If that's the case that means you are on the go all the time if only using aires am I right or wrong.


That can be the case but we find it works quite well in our favour. When we've reached the region we want to explore we aim to find an aire by lunchtime. (That's English lunchtime, not French which usually begins about 11:45)
That gives us the afternoon and evening to look around the town or wherever we happen to be. It also means we have a choice as the aires are quieter.
The following morning we can leave at a leisurely time, do a bit of shopping or whatever, drive for an hour and be at the next aire by lunchtime. (That's English lunchtime, not French... Oh I've said that!)
If we're in a place with lots happening we usually find 2 nights are ample.
Obviously when we're moving longer we time things differently but we've never felt too hurried. We follow the principle of little and often in terms of travel.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

joedenise said:


> I was told by a French man that if it says 24hrs it is normally ok to stay longer they say 24 hrs to be able to get rid of undesirables
> 
> joe


I heard that as well. They aren't fussed. Longest I have stayed on one at St Croix in Provence was a week. The chap came every night to collect the €6. Always super friendly. Some of them had been there a month!

I pick ours very carefully. There are some fantastic Aires. You get used to reading between the lines in the book and also on www.campingcar-infos.com which is the resource I mainly use and you get a feel for what suits you.

We don't always get it right though so as has already been said have a plan b and c ready.

Setting of tomorrow (sorry later this morning) for Dover, spend the night on an Aire near Dunkirque then on to Champagne and a few weeks in the Alps where we will be mainly wild camping and using Aires. Its the way to go!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

wp1234 said:


> ..... - why anyone wants to see what the chemical toilet point looks like baffles me !


that is one of the pictures that those submitting are specifically asked for, not sure why since many users do not seem to regard the water taps there as being for the cassette and regard the drinking water ones as for the cassette.......

Agree with the gist of the comments, don't be surprised if you are able to stay longer, or not - it can vary at one aire depending upon pressure.

Play it by ear, and always have a reserve location that you could go to if the first one becomes undesirable due to the number arriving or the quality of those that are there..... :lol: (and that was not a warning in case barryd is already there - he mainly wild camps and is delightful company - or so he tells me :lol: )

The signage *may* say 24 hours maximum but outside the peak season that is very unlikely to be enforced. The peak season is from the beginning of July to the middle of August, by the end of August many French workers are back at work (or trying to find ways to avoid working by going on strike etc........ :? ).

Dave


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Tony, make sure you disinfect any drinking water tap you use, as the French have a habit of shoving the cassette nozzle around drinking water tap, even when there is a dedicated cassette tap within inches 
I am sure you will enjoy the freedom that an aire will give


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

We purchased the book last year and found it invaluable after travelling the previous year just relying on one of us spotting an aire sign which was disastrous. 

Unfortunately we haven't yet mastered the art of finding an aire before they are full. With four children on board, it seems we are always stopping for toilet breaks, food breaks, 'she hit me/he pulled my hair' sorting out etc lol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> Tony, make sure you disinfect any drinking water tap you use, as the French have a habit of shoving the cassette nozzle around drinking water tap, even when there is a dedicated cassette tap within inches


Yes indeed. We have seen the filthy sods do it several times, and it's not only the French! :evil: :evil:

We carry a spray bottle of 50% Milton solution - strong enough to take the skin off your hands! 8O _(Well - not quite!)_

A few good squirts, leave for a minute then wash off with water from the tap, and it should be pretty sterile.

Dave

P.S. When we need water we always try to find a tap well away from the bog emptying area. No guarantee, but less likely to have been used as a cassette swilling point. :roll:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> P.S. When we need water we always try to find a tap well away from the bog emptying area. No guarantee, but less likely to have been used as a cassette swilling point. :roll:


Yes, me too! I am quite selective which water tap I use.
I have even seen French placing a water container under a tap, directly over a grid which a few seconds before had a cassette emptied all over it.
And the guy had watched the cassette been emptied  
Filthy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grath said:


> I have even seen French placing a water container under a tap, directly over a grid which a few seconds before had a cassette emptied all over it.
> And the guy had watched the cassette been emptied
> Filthy


Merde!!!

What else can one say! :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The German system is better, with fittings under the tap which restrict access to a hose. We carry a short piece of hose to enable filling a watering can.
But in France, one must also think about where other peoples hose fittings have been :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The same goes for dog pooh, it's everywhere in France, but in Germany we did not see much at all. Some places, you dare not take youe eyes away from the pavement. Grand Fort Philippe for instance
Don't get me wrong, I love France and most of the French customs, But 

edit.
About one month ago, we were at Grand Fort Philippe and we watched a French lady drive up in her car and park on the car park alongside the aire. She promptly let her two dogs out of the car and she stood fixed with her feet safely in the car park, while her two dogs fouled the adjacent promenade  
She made no attempt to clean up and afterwards she walked to her house across the road :x


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Grath said:


> ....................About one month ago, we were at Grand Fort Philippe and we watched a French lady drive up in her car and park on the car park alongside the aire. She promptly let her two dogs out of the car and she stood fixed with her feet safely in the car park, while her two dogs fouled the adjacent promenade
> She made no attempt to clean up and afterwards she walked to her house across the road :x


You don't have to go to France to witness that, come to our local recreation ground where every day a convoy of dog keepers walk their dogs, let them crap, and then walk on without a care in the world.

In the afternoons and evenings their Grandchildren use the park to play games.

One day I'll swing for my actions when my balloon pops as I walk by.

I know, I know, it's only a minority of dog keepers that do it but that amounts to a whole load of dog crap left where it shouldn't be left so the dog keeping fraternity as a whole, needs to get it's act together and stop pointing fingers at others. (It wasn't me)

I know - Off Topic but I don't care :twisted:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > ....................About one month ago, we were at Grand Fort Philippe and we watched a French lady drive up in her car and park on the car park alongside the aire. She promptly let her two dogs out of the car and she stood fixed with her feet safely in the car park, while her two dogs fouled the adjacent promenade
> ...


Children and dogs in the same post


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > ....................About one month ago, we were at Grand Fort Philippe and we watched a French lady drive up in her car and park on the car park alongside the aire. She promptly let her two dogs out of the car and she stood fixed with her feet safely in the car park, while her two dogs fouled the adjacent promenade
> ...


Huh!!

Around our way the cat owners don't even bother taking their cats for a walk, they just boot them over the fence into someone else's garden.

That amounts to a whole load of cat crap left where it shouldn't be left so the cat keeping fraternity as a whole, needs to get it's act together and stop pointing fingers at others.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Children, dogs and cats in the same post!
What next - squatters?

DavidL


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

dalspa said:


> Children, dogs and cats in the same post!
> What next - squatters?
> 
> DavidL


I thought that was the dogs and cats................ :?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Tony0851 said:


> Thanks for the advice. I have just received my aires book today not opened it yet. Having a look tonight and find a direction in which to travel


I am so jealous as is anyone else who has been over to france,
Enjoy mate. Its easier than you think. Dont know if anyone else has mentioned it butre payment. Usually Iif theres not a machine then someone will come to collect the money about 5 to 6 pm so dont worry about where to pay.
Also if you think you willneed water check the service point. If the coinslot is a funny zagged shape then you need a jetton. The bloke colecting the money usually sells them
Ave a great time ya jammy sod
Phill


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

*France Passion*

May I also suggest that you augment your stay's at Aires with some French Passion sites...a lovely way to see the real France.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We've just returned home after meandering around France for the best part of a month, 25 night stops, and if you feel like staying somewhere for longer than one night then just do it.

We stayed four nights at one Aire, three at another, and no-one seems to bother about the length of time you stay.

We paid a total of €177 for the 25 nights, averaging around €7 a night, some Aires were free and the most we paid was a whopping €13.50.

The biggest rip-off was the Aire in Le Touquet, now with a price increase up to €11, just to park on the roadside – probably the last time we stay at an Aire in that town.

We used only 'All the Aires' and, despite it being the latest edition, there are some Aires that are closed and one that looked as if it had been shut for the last couple of years at least.

Always have an alternative Aire to go in case the site is either shut or full.

One Aire had plenty of space but both the entry and exit barriers didn't work - "Oui Monsieur, repaired tomorrow!" said the guy on the intercom as he possibly tucked into his luncheon baguette - we found another Aire!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

